# احتاج الى مذيب عضوى للشمع



## هانى الاطرش (31 أغسطس 2011)

بدات مشروع متعلق بالشمع و نظرا لارتفاع اسعار زيوت البرافين تواجهنى مشكلة فى سعر التكلفة مما يقلل القدرة التنافسية فى السوق لذا نرجوا من لديه معلومة عن مذيب عضوى للشمع باسعار رخيصة و بدون رائحة فلا يبخل علينا 

مع وافر الشكر


----------



## abue tycer (8 سبتمبر 2011)

toluen او مزيج toluen / xylen
بنسب 50 /50 او toluen/ naphtha mix 50 /50
ويمكن تجربة نسب مختلفة للحصول على خلطة مقبولة فنيا واقتصاديا حسب طبيعة عملك
مع اجمل امنياتي بالتوفيق


----------

